# egr valve and knock sensor problem.



## manishinhell (Oct 9, 2009)

well i have a pretty big problem with my nissan altima 97 i have almost 160k miles on the car and i recently diagnosed my car and it showed the egr and knock sensor codes. the car stutters when i am driving and whenever that stutters i put the computer and it said it misfired on the 4th cylinder. i am really confused if it is the egr valve or the knock sensor. i also think it might be the problem with the fuel injector. whenever i turn the ac on though it kinda revs like a normal car but sometimes with the ac on too it stutters when i am in the highway. i talked to my mechanic and he kinda says there might be a problem with the knock sensor and he also said that normally in nissans the egr and the knock sensor codes come together, they are somehow related. i do not get this. i know there are a lot of people here who owns a nissan altima had the same kind of problem. i am really troubled by this, by the way in the 160 k miles on the car almost like 100k miles is on highways. please anyone with any information on this or who had this problem which is solved please help me out.

PS: i already did a whole car tuneup, plugs rotor, plug wires everthing that is done in a car tuneup .

well the car does not stall though but i kinda am nervous to drive this car. it stutters and this gets me nervous if the car is going to stall on the middle of the highway...

please help me i am in deep trouble!


----------

